# 1969 Pay in case anyone was wondering



## squatting dog (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 20, 2021)

In 1972 I got my first real job for $7,500.00/year.

https://www.usinflationcalculator.com/


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 20, 2021)

I received $50 a month combat pay in that same situation.  It may have gone up a little when I made E4, I don't remember.  When you are 18, you don't consider any sort of perspective on things like that.   

Tony


----------



## Nathan (Feb 20, 2021)

In 1971-72 I made $480/mo., which included E5 pay, overseas pay and combat pay.

...my first paycheck in Basic training was $92(1969), the next monthly payday yielded $108.   I think there were some charges that they took out of my first paycheck, I don't know, certainly had no opportunity to spend it anywhere.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 20, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> In 1972 I got my first real job for $7,500.00/year.
> 
> https://www.usinflationcalculator.com/


Interesting calculator. According to it, the regular gas I bought in 1972 at the Pathmark store for.18 cents a gallon, should cost $1.13 per today. Guess it ran off the rails somewhere in between.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Feb 20, 2021)

Things got a little better over the years, but always knew I'd never get rich staying in.  
The big pay raises happened in 1981 and 1982.
No regrets...


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2021)

In 1961, I earned $1,154 for the entire year as an E-2/E-3. In today's dollars it would be worth $9,759.
In 1969, I earned $7,740 for the entire year as an E-7. In today's dollars it would be worth $54,945.
In 1996, our combined earnings peaked at $169,040. In today's dollars that would be worth $284,586.

Inflation is a brutal and scary thing, especially for retirees.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 20, 2021)

Somebody showed me an invitation to a New Year's Eve 1965 dinner, dance and breakfast at a local country club.  The whopping all-in price was $6.50 per person.  

Everything depends on costs.  I made $8500 per year at my first "real" job in New York in 1975.  But I was able to afford a studio apartment at $200 per month.  A studio rents now for about $2500, far outstripping wage gains.  

Price increases in a couple of areas like housing and college tuition are extraordinary and have vastly outpaced inflation.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 20, 2021)

I don't remember what I made in 1969 but I took a municipal job at the health department for $4,999 a year in 1970 or 1971. It was $1,001 less than a county job I was offered but I could walk to the health department instead of taking the bus and my son's future school was right around the corner from the office. One of the best decisions I ever made because I received promotions within my unit, including a switch to state payroll with substantial increases in pay. Icing on the cake...the city and state use the same pension plan.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Feb 20, 2021)

Guess that my retirement pay and 'Tricare For Life' medical, make up for some of those
'lost' wages.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> Guess that my retirement pay and 'Tricare For Life' medical, make up for some of those
> 'lost' wages.


Indeed they do. I have run the numbers on that and it is very valuable. The dental program however is a wash.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 20, 2021)

My first pay was $50.00 a week and my apt rent was $50.00 a month.


----------



## jujube (Feb 20, 2021)

Thank goodness we were living overseas in 1969 on an E-5's salary.  If I remember correctly, our apartment cost about $60 a month so we were able to live quite well on the pittance.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Feb 20, 2021)

When I was stationed in the UK, we lived on-base at one of them
and lived off-base at the other.

They offered us Base Housing at both, but we enjoyed living in a quiet
small village so much, we turned it down at my last base.

We adjusted our spending to do this. Extra COLA helped a lot.

Why live in a different country only to surround yourself in an 'American Island'
which was the Base? Wife loved going to 'High Street' on Wednesdays and I loved
the local Pub.

Only American family in the village and it was the best place we ever lived.
(sorry to take the thread off -track)


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 20, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> Guess that my retirement pay and 'Tricare For Life' medical, make up for some of those
> 'lost' wages.


Being able to go to the VA and only pay a small co-pay for pharmacy medicine has had a big impact on my retirement.  So yes, it is now worth it in ways I didn't realize back then.

Tony


----------



## cdestroyer (Feb 23, 2021)

lots of people have thanked me for my service and I often return the comment with "I should be thanking you for the paid vacation that this ol country boy had, visiting foreign countries I would never have seen otherwise and you paid me to do it!
As far as pay goes I never really considered it much. I had free meals,free medical,a warm dry place to sleep and a job.

as an aside second post because of my military service I have free VA medical care. Which if you note my photo I am on oxygen.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 23, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> lots of people have thanked me for my service and I often return the comment with "I should be thanking you for the paid vacation that this ol country boy had, visiting foreign countries I would never have seen otherwise and you paid me to do it!
> As far as pay goes I never really considered it much. I had free meals,free medical,a warm dry place to sleep and a job.



I'm with you.  I got a full years electronics training that set me up for a good lifetime career.  I spent 4 years in Europe, and saw sights few tourists ever see.  I met a wonderful young German girl, and we're still together 57 years later.  I finished my second tour in Thailand, and saw some marvelous places there....in spite of that Vietnam War mess.  
Money was of little concern while I was in the USAF....I managed nicely on what would be a paltry sum today, and had 7 years of seeing things I would have never seen otherwise.  
Joining the military was, for me, a good decision.  It made me into an adult, and set me up for a pretty good life.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 23, 2021)

I am not upset with the military, but it would have obviously been a better experience had I not been sent to Vietnam.  It was what it was and I am no longer losing sleep over it.  I have to say, quite emphatically, that I am very grateful for the way the VA has been there for me.  As for the military pay, it was fine for me since I wasn't married and didn't have any bills.  Stateside, if we ran out of money, we could always come back to post and eat/sleep there.  In Vietnam, at least where I was, there was nothing to spend money on anyway.

Tony


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

Blimey you all earned loads compared to me. My first real job in 1970 paid me the grand sum of £4/10 a week. This was pre decimilisation for any that don't know, equivalent to £4.50 today.. ..and I had to hand it all over unopened to my father..


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> When I was stationed in the UK, we lived on-base at one of them
> and lived off-base at the other.
> 
> They offered us Base Housing at both, but we enjoyed living in a quiet
> ...


Do I know you from another forum ?...I seem to remember someone somewhere else saying the same thing....


----------



## old medic (Feb 24, 2021)

In 1986 working construction, My take home pay was $168 a week and wife could afford to stay home and care for the kids.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2021)

1956 Army monthly pay was around $88 a month. Plus I got $45 per deim pay. And, we lived off base. Tough going but we did it.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 24, 2021)

In 1954, I was an AF nurse, 2nd Lt. and paid $100.00 per week.  But I did live very well on that amount.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 24, 2021)

Summer of 1962 - My first job was baling hay for a local farmer @ 60 cents an hour - penny a minute.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 24, 2021)

My first job was washing windows and mowing lawns.  When I was old enough for a "real" job (i.e. that paid into Social Security and involved having an employer other than myself, I worked summers for Department of Water and Power in Los Angeles starting at age 15 1/2, which was then the legal working age in California.  I got minimum wage, which was around $1.50 an hour in the late 1960s (1967-68).

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 24, 2021)

old medic said:


> In 1986 working construction, My take home pay was $168 a week and wife could afford to stay home and care for the kids.


Wow!  Kudos to you for being able to do that.  I suppose, in part, it has to do with cost of living in your area, but certainly a lot to do with your ability to keep to a strict budget.  I made somewhere around $80k in 1986, which comes to around $1,538 a week.  Until prices started going crazy in my area, it was like being an American living in Thailand with all the disposable income.  But somewhere along the line, prices started going upward at an increasing rate.  For us, it wasn't a problem since I made so much more than we needed to get by so prices never really caught up with our income, but for those in much lower wage categories, those folks seemed to be drowning financially, and now are really screwed with this whole COVID-19 situation.

All through our marriage, my wife worked when she wanted to and didn't when she didn't.  It was always her choice.  She wanted a career but when she wanted to go back to school to get her degree, she didn't have to work, and when she decided to retire, she was able to.  There was never pressure for her to work, but then we don't have kids.  That made all the difference around here, as I am sure it would most anywhere.

Tony


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Blimey you all earned loads compared to me. My first real job in 1970 paid me the grand sum of £4/10 a week. This was pre decimilisation for any that don't know, equivalent to £4.50 today.. ..and I had to hand it all over unopened to my father..


I shuld mention that I was an office junior... and in the UK in those days white collar workers earned much less than Blue collar workers, although the latter was still very small compared to all of you guys... but paid around a 1/3rd more than white collar..If I'd been an adult my pay would have only been around £20 per week if that...


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 24, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I shuld mention that I was an office junior... and in the UK in those days white collar workers earned much less than Blue collar workers, although the latter was still very small compared to all of you guys... but paid around a 1/3rd more than white collar..If I'd been an adult my pay would have only been around £20 per week if that...


Interesting point.  My dad had a Master's in Library Science from Columbia University and was a research specialist at Lockheed, yet the plumber next door made a lot more than he did back in the late 1960s.  Fast forward to today.  I recently talked to a plumber and his pay is commensurate with the number of years one would put in going to college (assuming getting a marketable degree that provides a decent income) and the years of his training are equal to that of getting such a degree.  To me, that seems fair and I was glad to hear that instead of being undervalued, a plumber can make what a "white collar" worker can make with equivalent education.

If anything, many of the skilled labor jobs seem undervalued in the here US, where they once were considered an important part of our economy.  There was long a push for people to go to college, whether that was the right path for them or not.  Hopefully, people realize the mistake and maybe those who go into the trades can do as well (or better) as those with a college path.

Tony


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Interesting point.  My dad had a Master's in Library Science from Columbia University and was a research specialist at Lockheed, yet the plumber next door made a lot more than he did back in the late 1960s.  Fast forward to today.  I recently talked to a plumber and his pay is commensurate with the number of years one would put in going to college (assuming getting a marketable degree that provides a decent income) and the years of his training are equal to that of getting such a degree.  To me, that seems fair and I was glad to hear that instead of being undervalued, a plumber can make what a "white collar" worker can make with equivalent education.
> 
> If anything, many of the skilled labor jobs seem undervalued in the here US, where they once were considered an important part of our economy.  There was long a push for people to go to college, whether that was the right path for them or not.  Hopefully, people realize the mistake and maybe those who go into the trades can do as well (or better) as those with a college path.
> 
> Tony


Interesting!! today of course wages are much higher, minimum wage ,,, but compared to the USA generally smaller some by a long shot..than the USA.. also our houses are far more expensive generally than the US.. and our fuel and oil higher in price. I'm trying to think of what the USA pays more for than us...can you give me a shove .. I can't think, yet I know there has to be something... 

As from April 1st this year...these are the minimum wages in the UK..according to age....


 *Rate from 1 April 2020**Rate from 1 April 2021**Increase*_Aged 25 and above (NLW)_£8.72£8.912.2%_21-22 Year Old Rate_£8.20£8.362.0%_18-20 Year Old Rate_£6.45£6.561.7%_16-17 Year Old Rate_£4.55£4.621.5%_Apprentice Rate_£4.15£4.303.6%_Accommodation Offset_£8.20£8.362.0%


----------



## Chet (Feb 24, 2021)

I don't remember what I made in the Air Force as an E5, but it was always enough with room and board included. What was done though with the pay was to misspend it on carousing. Glad those days are over. Could not hack that night life today. Got to see a lot of Europe though.

The GI bill was a good benefit afterward . Got me through college.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 24, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Interesting!! today of course wages are much higher, minimum wage ,,, but compared to the USA generally smaller some by a long shot..than the USA.. also our houses are far more expensive generally than the US.. and our fuel and oil higher in price. I'm trying to think of what the USA pays more for than us...can you give me a shove .. I can't think, yet I know there has to be something...
> 
> As from April 1st this year...these are the minimum wages in the UK..according to age....
> 
> ...


Offhand, I can't think of anything that costs more in the US except maybe goods made in England.  When I was over there, I remember going into music shops as I wandered around London.  At the time, I had a synthesizer at home that I had purchased.  In the music shops, the same synthesizer was rented out.  I asked why, and the response was that people there couldn't afford to purchase it.  When they showed me the cost, it was easily double what it cost me in the US.

I also remember that gas cost more even though it was sold by the litre instead of the gallon.  However, cars were much more fuel efficient there on average.  The people I was working with drove me all over England and into Wales all week and the only time they filled up the car was after dropping me off in London to go home.  Of course the cars were smaller and they didn't seem to drive nearly as fast as we do here.  Around here, people routinely drive 70 - 80 MPH on the freeway.

Tony


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Offhand, I can't think of anything that costs more in the US except maybe goods made in England.  When I was over there, I remember going into music shops as I wandered around London.  At the time, I had a synthesizer at home that I had purchased.  In the music shops, the same synthesizer was rented out.  I asked why, and the response was that people there couldn't afford to purchase it.  When they showed me the cost, it was easily double what it cost me in the US.
> 
> I also remember that gas cost more even though it was sold by the litre instead of the gallon.  However, cars were much more fuel efficient there on average.  The people I was working with drove me all over England and into Wales all week and the only time they filled up the car was after dropping me off in London to go home.  Of course the cars were smaller and they didn't seem to drive nearly as fast as we do here.  Around here, people routinely drive 70 - 80 MPH on the freeway.
> 
> Tony


Tony I don't know when you were here but Cars are routinely 4x4's here  although some people do have smaller cars because our roads are smaller particularly here in the countryside with narrow lanes with only space for one car to get through at a time.., and people drive at around 80mph or more on the motorways although the speed limit is just 70mph...

Interesting about the synthesizer...


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 24, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Tony I don't know when you were here but Cars are routinely 4x4's here  although some people do have smaller cars because our roads are smaller particualrly here in the countrysdie with narrow lanes with only space for one car to get through at a time.., and people drive at around 80mph or more on the motorways although the speed limit is just 70mph...
> 
> Interesting about the synthesizer...


The last time I was over there was probably around 1988.  Compared to people in the US, most everybody seemed so polite.  I remember when we were driving down a country and there was what you would call a "lorry" carrying a load of hay in front of us.  The driver pulled over to let us pass.   

Tony


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> The last time I was over there was probably around 1988.  Compared to people in the US, most everybody seemed so polite.  I remember when we were driving down a country and there was what you would call a "lorry" carrying a load of hay in front of us.  The driver pulled over to let us pass.
> 
> Tony


yes on a country lane of which there are many where I live,  that's what we call manners of the road...


----------



## cdestroyer (Feb 24, 2021)

to our friends over there. you need to think of the size differences between your countries and the US. the state I live in, montana, you could put all of the UK here and have room left over, so consider how far you have to travel to shop, or visit and consider that most people in this state live in single family housing and many on rural farms/ranches and not in multiple apartment complexes. lot of difference.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 24, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> to our friends over there. you need to think of the size differences between your countries and the US. the state I live in, montana, you could put all of the UK here and have room left over, so consider how far you have to travel to shop, or visit and consider that most people in this state live in single family housing and many on rural farms/ranches and not in multiple apartment complexes. lot of difference.


Good point about relative size.  When I was working over there in England, in late afternoons we would go places.  We were in Hereford and we could get pretty much anywhere and back before dark.  I didn't really think about it at the time, but you could not cover the country like that here in the US.  I don't mean that we went all over England in an afternoon, but in a week or two of afternoons and a weekend in between, we could do it and we did.  Depending on where you live in England, I am sure you might have to drive a fair distance to get shopping and that sort of thing done, just as is true in the US.

Tony


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> to our friends over there. you need to think of the size differences between your countries and the US. the state I live in, montana, you could put all of the UK here and have room left over, so consider how far you have to travel to shop, or visit and consider that most people in this state live in single family housing and many on rural farms/ranches and not in multiple apartment complexes. lot of difference.


yes absolutely..I agree... however the trafic density here is ridiculous, and prevents us travelling by car very far in any one day. For example I live 20 miles from the centre of London, by car it can take me 2 hours or more to get there... whereas if I drove 20 miles North the same distance I can get there in 30 minutes, but after that,  I hit a bottle neck, and then can take another hour to get the next 20 or 30 miles...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Good point about relative size.  When I was working over there in England, in late afternoons we would go places.  We were in Hereford and we could get pretty much anywhere and back before dark.  I didn't really think about it at the time, but you could not cover the country like that here in the US.  I don't mean that we went all over England in an afternoon, but in a week or two of afternoons and a weekend in between, we could do it and we did.  Depending on where you live in England, I am sure you might have to drive a fair distance to get shopping and that sort of thing done, just as is true in the US.
> 
> Tony


You couldn't really get anywhere in one day.. as I say above... if travelling by train you can get pretty much anywhere in England, but say from Hereford  ( which is in the west) you wanted to travel to the far North of England it would take 5 hours by train.... you were on the borders of Wales while you were in Hereford, and that area has so much less traffic density than the rest of England being mostly farming land   It would have taken you 3.5 hours from Hereford by train.. and that doesn't take into consideration the getting to the train station etc... and doesn't include your journey back , to get here where I am..in the south/east...with light traffic it would take you over 3 hours... but there never is light traffic, so the reality is that it could take anything up to 4.5 hours or more...  further to that if you do drive, the traffic ( outside of covid lockdowns)..is so heavy, that by the time you get to your destination you would be in no mood to drive back


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 25, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> When I was stationed in the UK, we lived on-base at one of them
> and lived off-base at the other.
> 
> They offered us Base Housing at both, but we enjoyed living in a quiet
> ...


Glad you enjoyed being in our country. When people live abroad they tend to stick to their own kind, so it's nice to see someone enjoying a different culture.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> You couldn't really get anywhere in one day.. as I say above... if travelling by train you can get pretty much anywhere in England, but say from Hereford  ( which is in the west) you wanted to travel to the far North of England it would take 5 hours by train.... you were on the borders of Wales while you were in Hereford, and that area has so much less traffic density than the rest of England being mostly farming land   It would have taken you 3.5 hours from Hereford by train.. and that doesn't take into consideration the getting to the train station etc... and doesn't include your journey back , to get here where I am..in the south/east...with light traffic it would take you over 3 hours... but there never is light traffic, so the reality is that it could take anything up to 4.5 hours or more...  further to that if you do drive, the traffic ( outside of covid lockdowns)..is so heavy, that by the time you get to your destination you would be in no mood to drive back


I wouldn't be surprised if things have changed that much regarding traffic in 20+ years.  Yes, there are places it would take longer to get to, but it surprised me how much ground we could cover compared to the US, and that is what others have mentioned in posts in this thread.

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 25, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Glad you enjoyed being in our country. When people live abroad they tend to stick to their own kind, so it's nice to see someone enjoying a different culture.


With the exception of one Caribbean cruise my wife wanted us to go on, all my travel outside the US was work-related (engineering projects, military, musician), so I worked with the people in those countries I travelled to.  Tourism always seemed to me more a matter of ticking off the boxes saying "I was there", rather than getting to know people in the areas visited.  Being stationed in another country, a person could choose to interact with the people in that area or to stick with his or her "own kind".

Tony


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if things have changed that much regarding traffic in 20+ years.  Yes, there are places it would take longer to get to, but it surprised me how much ground we could cover compared to the US, and that is what others have mentioned in posts in this thread.
> 
> Tony


yes , since you've been here it's 32 years... ..


----------



## Feelslikefar (Feb 25, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Glad you enjoyed being in our country. When people live abroad they tend to stick to their own kind, so it's nice to see someone enjoying a different culture.


I was worried when we first moved to my first base in the UK.

The worry was for the wife and how much I'd be deployed while there.
She would have to get used to driving on a different 'side of the road', 
voltage change and similar things. 

She had about 2 weeks to get used to it all before I deployed for a 179 day adventure.
Don't know why I doubted her; she stepped up and got on better than I ever did!

My Unit's only mission was to support Central Command, which takes in all of Europe and Africa.
Out of 4 years, I was deployed a total of just over 2 years, off and on.

Our family outings (when I was home) usually consisted of finding another 'Castle' to visit or a
church to do some 'rubbings' of the headstones. 

My thing was finding as many abandoned B-17 bases and talking to the locals about what that time was like.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes , since you've been here it's 32 years... ..


It would be interesting to back someday, though now I doubt it will happen since my wife has too many health issues to travel.

Tony


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> I was worried when we first moved to my first base in the UK.
> 
> The worry was for the wife and how much I'd be deployed while there.
> She would have to get used to driving on a different 'side of the road',
> ...


which Base were you stationed at ?


----------



## Feelslikefar (Feb 25, 2021)

RAF Wethersfield and RAF Alconbury.
We lived in Braintree, Finchingfield and Somersham.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> RAF Wethersfield and RAF Alconbury.
> We lived in Braintree, Finchingfield and Somersham.


yes I remember now,  My DD has just moved up to a  village 20 miles north of Alconbury...

..


----------



## cdestroyer (Feb 25, 2021)

Driving distances here are very big. Before the freeway system was built there were of course state roadways and many are still in use. I live in a small town population just a tad over 3000. There are no major department stores here, the closest is 55 miles on the freeway (autobahn?) at 80mph (129km) but you dont have to drive that fast. There is no place here with major traffic jams, there are slow downs at peak times. But there are other states to consider with way more population. Currently the UK has 66 mil compared to montana at just a bit over 1 mil.. Of course there are larger states montana is number 4 after alaska, texas and california.
Western montana is mostly mountains and forests split by the continental divide the east is considerably lower in elevation with some mountainous areas but mostly flat high plains. Lumber, mining, ranching in the west, wheat fields intermingled with ranches in the east (and oil wells). I never made it to Europe but would have liked to have seen it. I spent my time in southeast asia (jungles and rivers) and the wide pacific.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 25, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> Driving distances here are very big. Before the freeway system was built there were of course state roadways and many are still in use. I live in a small town population just a tad over 3000. There are no major department stores here, the closest is 55 miles on the freeway (autobahn?) at 80mph (129km) but you dont have to drive that fast. There is no place here with major traffic jams, there are slow downs at peak times. But there are other states to consider with way more population. Currently the UK has 66 mil compared to montana at just a bit over 1 mil.. Of course there are larger states montana is number 4 after alaska, texas and california.
> Western montana is mostly mountains and forests split by the continental divide the east is considerably lower in elevation with some mountainous areas but mostly flat high plains. Lumber, mining, ranching in the west, wheat fields intermingled with ranches in the east (and oil wells). I never made it to Europe but would have liked to have seen it. I spent my time in southeast asia (jungles and rivers) and the wide pacific.


Montana is a beautiful state - Big Sky Country!

Tony


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 25, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> RAF Wethersfield and RAF Alconbury.
> We lived in Braintree, Finchingfield and Somersham.


I was born in Mildenhall, where my father was based. (RAF)


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> I was born in Mildenhall, where my father was based. (RAF)


I know Mildenhall very well..I used to live on RAF Uxbridge...


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I know Mildenhall very well..I used to live on RAF Uxbridge...


So did I....there was a spitfire there which we used to play on.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> So did I....there was a spitfire there which we used to play on.


Oh my life !! .. I lived in one of the houses directly at the side of the Queens Colour Squadron Parade ground ...  the very first houses on the left as you came through the security gate ...number 21 or 22 can't quite remember

They've demolished all those houses now


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Oh my life !! .. I lived in one of the houses directly at the side of the Queens Colour Squadron Parade ground ...  the very first houses on the left as you came through the security gate ...number 21 or 22 can't quite remember
> 
> They've demolished all those houses now


My friend lived there...her name was Angela. We went to Whitehall school.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

Oh I'm not sure I can remember anyone's name ..


----------

